# Bad Experiences with Felt?



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a Felt F75. I didn't see any recent Felt threads nor find anything on the forum on the F75. I was wondering if anyone had anything bad to say about Felts? I've heard some good stuff, and that's all pretty much the same, so bad stuff would do splendidly


----------



## jimmyhat1978 (Jun 21, 2006)

Felt is a good brand. I've got an F-80 with about 4000miles on it and the only complaint that i can come up with is that some of the components are complete crap and you will have to replace them as they wear out or break, but for the money it is hard to beat the AL felt's. I found that the BB on the 80 was weak and there was a fair amount of wag in it when out of the saddle or climbing. Not nearly as stiff as some of the AL Cannondales, but unless you are Tom Boonen it is more than enough bike for 90% of the riders out there. If I had it to do over again I would definitly do it again. As a matter of fact I still use it in Crits where I am worried about smashing my CF frame So yea it's stiff enough, but not the stiffest. for the money hard to beat.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I've had a full Dura-Ace F35 and a full 105 F65 - between the two I put maybe 4K on them.

I don't have anything bad to say about them. Price / performance ratio is amongst the best.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

i have a question: does the diff btw the 75 and 85 justify the price diff? the major diffs that i see are the wheels and cranks.


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

They are a great bike. I rode a F75 for a while, a T23 (one of the most fun bikes I've been on) and my current track bike is a TK2. They are all solid bikes. I've even crashed the TK2 *HARD* a couple times, and the frame is still gold


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

manhattanproj said:


> i have a question: does the diff btw the 75 and 85 justify the price diff? the major diffs that i see are the wheels and cranks.


Depends what you want to do with it. I think that the 75 is a bit more race-oriented


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I had a Felt F75 and now have a F60. No complaints. Very comfy even though aluminum--not harsh at all.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I have an F55 and an F85. Originally I had an F80. The F85 frame was a replacement frame after my frame cracked at the rear dropout. Every bike shop that I have spoken to (whether or not they carry Felt) were surprised to here of a Felt frame cracking. I was 232 lbs and put almost 10,000 miles on the bike in the 14 months that I had it. The F80 was the bike that helped me lose weight and it's probably climbed more hills than most road bikes- Not to mention I torque the crap out of that frame climbing. Anyway, Felt replaced the frame- no questions asked. My LBS called Felt about a replacement frame. They never responded. The next day, my new F85 frame arrives. How's that for customer service? 
Inr esponse to the guy who was asking what's the difference between the F25 and F75. Many of the components are different if you read the stats but the biggest difference is the frame. The F85 is all aluminum whereas the F75 is aluminum with a carbon seatstay. In fact, the F75 has the same frame as my F55.


----------



## mtnbikej (Jul 28, 2005)

manhattanproj said:


> i have a question: does the diff btw the 75 and 85 justify the price diff? the major diffs that i see are the wheels and cranks.



Get the F75......the carbon rear stays are great. Been riding a F60 for about 3.5 years now. No problems whatsoever.


I work for a LBS that is a Felt dealer. We tend to sell more Felt bikes than Trek at several different price levels.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*It's all good*

Nothing but goodness with my F55. Affordable, fast, worth upgrading (but I haven't) and it still gets compliments after two years and thousands of miles. No complaints.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

New guy here. Looking into a F55 vs. F75. I haven't ridden the 75 yet as they have to get on in and build it first. The F55 was incredible but a bit beyond what I want to spend (2000) but the bike has all the great goodies. The fit was a bit aggressive/stretched but my LBS said that they could probably get the fit a little more upright.

I am looking at the Lemond Alpe D'Huez as well. Same price point with lesser components - the difference being an alu/carbon bike. Any thoughts?

The F55 is really calling to me but the price point (2k) makes me reconsider a great deal of other bikes. Even a Lemond Zurich does not have the type of componentry the F55 has.

I've contemplated doing a F4 but the componentry 'starts over' at 105 gruppo and stretches me a bit thin at 2300. At that price point I'm in love with the Cervelo. Help!!:mad2:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*reach for it*



97G8tr said:


> The F55 was incredible but a bit beyond what I want to spend (2000) but the bike has all the great goodies.


Enought said. Stretch and get the F55. You can buy it for about 2k.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

97G8tr said:


> New guy here. Looking into a F55 vs. F75. I haven't ridden the 75 yet as they have to get on in and build it first. The F55 was incredible but a bit beyond what I want to spend (2000) but the bike has all the great goodies. The fit was a bit aggressive/stretched but my LBS said that they could probably get the fit a little more upright.
> 
> I am looking at the Lemond Alpe D'Huez as well. Same price point with lesser components - the difference being an alu/carbon bike. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Get the F75. I'ts a great bike and a hell of a deal.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks a ton for the input Bunn. 
Felt F55 is a nice bike. Just at that price point it tends to open up a lot of other possibilities.
or I could get the Lemond Alpe D'Huez - nice ride, decent components _and_ get geared up. (novice guy - type A competitive though) so I'm wanting a bit more than entry level bike. *shrug* the choices can be a bit overwhelming.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

So you don't think the extra 500 hunge is worth Mavic wheels and Dura-Ace shifters? (true..._it is 500 bucks_. I think if I get the F75 I'd get some Mavics for christmas. The Dura-Ace shifters were niiiiiicccee though.

I keep telling myself 1500, 1500, 1500. If money weren't an issue I'd have ordered a F3 already.


----------



## mtnbikej (Jul 28, 2005)

97G8tr said:


> I've contemplated doing a F4 but the componentry 'starts over' at 105 gruppo and stretches me a bit thin at 2300. At that price point I'm in love with the Cervelo. Help!!:mad2:



Huh????? The '07 F4 is a Ultegra Shifter & cranks, Dura Ace rear derailluer.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*No 105!*



mtnbikej said:


> Huh????? The '07 F4 is a Ultegra Shifter & cranks, Dura Ace rear derailluer.


Yep! 
From the Felt site....

WEIGHT
17.5 lbs.
FRAME
Felt Custom-Designed Modular Monocoque Frame, with High Modulus Carbon Fiber

FORK 
New Felt Custom-Designed High Modulus Carbon Fiber 1.3 Fork with Carbon Steerer

DRIVETRAIN 
Shimano Dura-Ace Rear Derailleur /Ultegra 20-speed shifters and Front Derailleur, Shimano Ultegra Crankset with 53/39T Chainrings, Shimano cassette and chain

WHEELSET 
Shimano WHR-561 Wheelset, Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick Tires

COMPONENTS 
Felt 1.3 6061 Butted Alloy Bar, Felt 1.2 3D-Forged Stem, Felt 1.1 Saddle with Carbon Injected Base, Felt 1.1 Carbon Monocoque Design Seatpost, Shimano SLR Brakeset

MSRP
$2,329

I love my F55!:thumbsup:


----------



## lagunacat (Aug 31, 2007)

Love my Felt F55! Two years old this month and no problems.
View attachment 100287


----------



## richsto (May 4, 2007)

We had a 2006 F65 frame crack at the carbon seat stay where it mates with the aluminum (right beneath the sticker). Everyone I talked to was also surprised as this apparently is not a common event. Although it took some time Felt replaced the frame no questions asked. Good communcation throughout and no complaints. The new 2007 F55 frame has been terrific so far. Assuming the new frame holds up, I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Felt. Great bike, great service.... :thumbsup:


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a 2 year old F60. Check the frame alignment REEEAL good! If the rear wheel isn't centered between the seatstays don't let the LBS tell you the wheel needs to be trued. Try another one and see if it lines up!


----------

